# die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008



## karsten. (7. März 2008)

Hallo Hallo
Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008

ab jetzt in Folie
damit die Flyer und Samentütchen nicht mehr raus fallen ....

u.a. mit den Themen :

kultivieren von __ Lotus in unseren Breiten
alles über den Eisvogel
__ Quellmoos  
neue Seerosen
ein Bericht zu richtig klarem Wasser in Gartenteichen
( leider auf ziemlich flachem Niveau )
zwei Bauberichte zu Kleinstteichen
nette Technik new´s 
Vorschau auf die Inter-Koi
ein Ratgeberteil wo u.a. die Frage eines Lesers beantwortet wurde ob man

bei einem "fehlerhaften" TANCHO mit Scalpell oder Rasierklinge nachhelfen kann  :crazy 

uvm.



Zu Gewinnen gibt´s ne schöne Pumpe  

aber nur für den der * Aronstab* kennt !   



insgesamt 

Empfehlenswert


----------



## ThomasK. (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Ich hab schon immer mal nach dieser Zeitschrift gesucht, hab sie aber in noch keinem Laden gefunden. Jeeede Menge Gartenlblablabla aber keine Gartenteich.


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

in fast jeder Bahnhofsbuchhandlung 

oder im ABO  4x im Jahr 

mfG


----------



## ThomasK. (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

:? Dann muß ich wohl blind sein. Hab jetzt den Koi Kurier als Abo, reicht erstmal.


----------



## Dodi (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Moin Thomas!

Ein netter Betreiber eines Zeitungsgeschäfts bestellt Dir die "Gartenteich" sicher gerne, wenn Du mal eine haben möchtest!  
Habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*



			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> in fast jeder Bahnhofsbuchhandlung



und wenn man gar keinen Bahnhof in seiner Stadt hat?



Was ich mich allerdings ernsthaft frage:
Bisher hatte ich meine Gartenteich *immer* vor dem Eröffnen einen Freds hier von dir, aber heute ...


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

neue Regelung  !

kein Bahnhof 

keine "gartenteich"


:troet


----------



## laolamia (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> neue Regelung  !
> 
> kein Bahnhof
> 
> ...



muss an dem bahnhof noch ein zug halten oder zaehlt auch bahnhofswildnis? :smoki


----------



## Dr.J (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

@Karsten

alter Hut  hab meine schon seit gestern.

OFF-Topic on
BTW. Bald sind die Bahnhöfe eh nur noch Obdachlosen-Asyle, weil dank der Streithähne (Bahn & GDL) bald garkeine Züge mehr fahren. 
OFF-Topic off


----------



## Eugen (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Meine ist auch noch nicht da.  

Und nun weiß ich schon das Lösungswort.


----------



## jochen (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Hi,

hab gestern drinn geschmöckert... 

schade ist, das der __ Quellmoos Beitrag nur zwei Seiten erhalten hat,
und das, das Niveau vom "glasklaren Wasserbeitrag" wie von Karsten schon beschrieben eher schwach ist,

ansonsten viel Interessantes für unsere Seerosenfreaks,
und für die Kleinteichfetischisten... ,

Pflanzen werden durch das Mikroskop vorgestellt... 

laut Aussage meiner Frau wird ein kleiner Kübelteich unseren Wassergarten im Sommer erweitern... 

Viel Spaß beim lesen,

und wer keinen Bahnhof hat, probiert es mal in der Tanke...


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Hi Karsten,

kannste nicht wenn die Gartenteich da ist, alles einscannen und dann hier einstellen.... 

Unsere kommt immer 2-3Tage später wie deine 

Warum auch immer 

Dann könnten wir unser Abo kündigen


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Vielleicht bekomm ich dann Keine Provision mehr  

liebernich


 



W O C H E N E N D E


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bekomm ich dann Keine Provision mehr


 
Oh je ..... Mensch Kasten., jetzt haben wir aber einen Fehler gemacht, SORRY. Hätten wir gewusst, dass Du Provision bekommst, hätten wir die Zeitung natürlich niiiiiiiiiiiiemals "einfach so" direkt beim Verlag bestellt 

Ist aber, nach dem ersten Durchblättern, wirklich wieder interessant die Ausgabe. Am WE ist dann bestimmt ewas Zeit, um zu lesen ....

Eins aber schon mal vorab ... wenn jemand von Euch einmal nach Südtirol kommt, die Gärten des Schlosses Trauttmansdorff solltet Ihr Euch wirklich nicht entgehen lassen. Sie sind wirklich jeden Cent der knapp € 10,-- Eintrittpreis wert. Wir jedenfalls waren restlos begeistert.


----------



## Marlowe (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Ich bin schon lange Abonnent ,

schön, auch mal andere Kenner dieser Zeitschrift zu finden.

Die Frage mit dem "fehlerhaften" Koi las auch ich mit Entsetzen.:crazy


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Servus Claudia oder Ludwig



			
				Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> .... wenn jemand von Euch einmal nach Südtirol kommt, die Gärten des Schlosses Trauttmansdorff solltet Ihr Euch wirklich nicht entgehen lassen. Sie sind wirklich jeden Cent der knapp € 10,-- Eintrittpreis wert. Wir jedenfalls waren restlos begeistert.
> Heute 17:18



War zwar noch nicht dort, aber ganz in der Nähe, in Meran  

Habe viel darüber gelesen und dabei erfahren das die der Andre Heller gestaltet hat. Es ist schön das sowas wieder in österreicher Hand ist  

Schloß Trauttmansdorff < Klick


----------



## Conny (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*

Hallo,

ich kaufe diese Zeitschrift schon seit langem bei dem Buchhändler meines Vertrauens um die Ecke. Da er auch einen Teich hat, können wir dann auch gleich etwas fachsimpeln   

@ Karsten.,
aber wenn Du Provision bekommst, könnte ich auch auf ein Abo umsteigen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. März 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 2/2008*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> War zwar noch nicht dort, aber ganz in der Nähe, in Meran


 
Du warst in Meran und hast die Gärten von Trauttmansdorff nicht besucht ... wo die doch in Meran liegen ... schade, da hast Du wirklich etwas verpasst.

mhh, bist Du Dir wirklich sicher mit der österreichischen Hand und der Gestaltung durch Andre Heller ?? Das wäre uns gar nicht gegenwertig (was aber natürlich nicht heisst, dass dem nicht so wäre)


----------

